
Use with Node.js from Java/Android - cztomsik
https://github.com/eclipsesource/J2V8
======
cztomsik
Example usage [https://eclipsesource.com/blogs/2016/07/20/running-node-
js-o...](https://eclipsesource.com/blogs/2016/07/20/running-node-js-on-the-
jvm/)

